# Bluetooth disparu !a



## Yoz (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j ai un powerbook alu, 15" je suis sous tiger.
Je viens de me rendre compte que l'icone bluetooth habituelement en haut a droite a changé. Il me met bluetooth non disponible.
Dans le menu préférence système, je n'ai plus bluetooth, je ne suis plus sûr si il y avait une icone de ca dedans. 
De meme si je vais dans applications/utilitaires echanges de fichiers bluetooth ca me dit ne pas détecter de matériel bluetooth 

Je ne comprends pas trop car je l'avais déjà essayé il y a qq mois et tout fonctionnait très bien. Je n'ai pas l'utilité du bluetooth pr l instant mais j aime avoir une machine au mieux de sa forme et j aimerais pouvoir d'ou peut venir le probleme.

En vous remerciant d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## redanovitch (25 Août 2005)

Un jour j'ai eu le même problème. Dans les informations matérielles, le bluetooth était indiqué comme présent. J'ai donc fait un reset NVRAM et il est réapparu dans mon tableau de bord.


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2005)

Tu peux aussi poubelliser les fichiers caches nommés
Extensions.mkext et Extensions.mkextcache et redémarrer.

ces fichiers seront reconstitués au démarrage (il sera donc un peu plus long que d'habitude) en inspectant le matériel présent pour constituer une liste des extensions et pilotes à charger.

Il devrait donc recharger correctement les extensions liées à la gestion bluetooth.


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi poubelliser les fichiers caches nommés
> Extensions.mkext et Extensions.mkextcache et redémarrer.
> 
> ces fichiers seront reconstitués au démarrage (il sera donc un peu plus long que d'habitude) en inspectant le matériel présent pour constituer une liste des extensions et pilotes à charger.
> ...



Je confirme, Remy avait donné cette solution il y a déjà quelques temps et ça avait super bien marché pour moi lorsque j'ai eu le souci


----------



## Yoz (25 Août 2005)

et que c'est deux fichiers ?
Ca ne risque pas de venir d'un probleme technique ?
Il ne voit meme pas de bluetooth dans informations systeme


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2005)

Yoz a dit:
			
		

> et que c'est deux fichiers ?
> Ca ne risque pas de venir d'un probleme technique ?
> Il ne voit meme pas de bluetooth dans informations systeme


 
oui que ces 2 fichiers (si c'est bien la question que tu voulais poser)

Bien sûr ça peut aussi être dû à un problème technique, mais commençons par quelques manips simples.


----------



## Yoz (26 Août 2005)

je ne comprends pas, j rallume mon ordi ce matin, alors que j n ai pas fait la manipulation encore. J vois l icone qui revient a la normale en haut a droite, de meme c'est revenu dans le préférences système !
C'est à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2005)

Il arrive que le Mac perde la mémoire... il avait simplement oublié qu'il y avait une carte bluetooth. Le redémarrage le lui a fait redécouvrir et il a chargé les pilotes ad hoc.

Le scratchage des fichiers que je t'avais indiqués aurait eu le même effet (en un peu plus "violent" car ces fichiers détruits, le Mac aurait été obligé de les reconstituer en faisant une inspection complète du matériel présent)


----------

